# رسومات لتصاميم خزانات المياه بمختلف المقاسات مع الملحقات



## AMINN (30 ديسمبر 2008)

صلي على النبي


----------



## abo_sobhy_eng (30 ديسمبر 2008)

تسلم ايدك

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Al-Maher (30 ديسمبر 2008)

Thanks Before & After Downloading


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (31 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## مجدى سليمان (31 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
هل فيه أجزاء أخرى حيث يطب الجزء الرابع
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## المهندس عمران (31 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## jamaika3003 (31 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Amgad Aly (1 يناير 2009)

*هائل...............*

هائل...............


----------



## زيد شاكر (1 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك
ممكن الجزء الرابع


----------



## عاشق السهر (1 يناير 2009)

تسلم على المعلومات


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (1 يناير 2009)

صلى الله عليه وسلم
تسلم ياوحش


----------



## abomonef (1 يناير 2009)

لابد من الجزء الرابع


----------



## لذة العيش (2 يناير 2009)

سلمت يداك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تركيا (2 يناير 2009)

جزاك اله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## دلس (2 يناير 2009)

جزاك اله خيرا


----------



## civilous (2 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (5 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي اخزام (6 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## علاء عمر محمد (7 يناير 2009)

*السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيراً *
و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (7 يناير 2009)

هناك مشكلة تحدث عند فك الملفات فهل احد يعلم عنها شيء


----------



## eng.farah (7 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zmry1965 (7 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أشرف مراد (7 يناير 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير على هذا الموضوع


----------



## mahmoudelshamy78 (8 يناير 2009)

aminn قال:


> صلي على النبي



جزاكم الله كل خير 
:55:


----------



## وحيدعلى (8 يناير 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراً على الموضوع القيم المفيد*​


----------



## Lelion6000 (10 يناير 2009)

الملـــــــف الرابــــــــع مـــن فضـــــــــلك

و شـكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## اسماعيل قنفود96077 (10 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا اخوكم مهندس مدني جديد وحاولت ان احصل علي اخر نسخة من برنامج Prokon مع الcrak ولم اتحصل عليها


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (10 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## actham (30 يناير 2009)

شكرا كتير لالك


----------



## sima (30 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (30 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين .


----------



## aldeeeerah (30 يناير 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً

معلومات قيمة​


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (30 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## رامي العنزي (30 يناير 2009)

شكرا على هذة المواضيع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nabil2009 (30 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## labibg (31 يناير 2009)

شكراً على هذه الملفات القيمة


----------



## حياتي الهندسة (25 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ونتمنى الجزء الرابع وربنا ايوفقك


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (25 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## mousad1210 (26 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ونتمنى الجزء الرابع وربنا ايوفقك


----------



## حسين ابو الهنا (26 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا.....وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس رواوص (26 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
مشكوررررررررررررر اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس رواوص (26 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم
مشكوررررررررررررر اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## meen6 (26 أبريل 2009)

ألف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ياهندسه


----------



## sorta (26 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم مشكور يا باش مهندس. لو سمحت يا باش مهندس انا محتاجة محاضرات ومعلومات عــــن شبكات الماء وتصاميها ومعلومات عن انابيب الماءالمستخدمة في شبكات الماء بانواعها البولي اثيلين و المغلون والدكتايل .... رجاءً لو سمحت محتاجة جدا جدا ... وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عاشق السهر (27 أبريل 2009)

اخي تسلم لكن ممكن تزودنا بالجزء الر ابع


----------



## م تامر المصري (30 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله الله في في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## صالح سالم أحميدة (30 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا جزيلا
واتمنى لك التوافيق


----------



## eng abdallah (1 مايو 2009)

جزيت خيرا ... و أكلت طيرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المجموعة ينقصها الجزء الرابع
جزاكم الله خيرا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## فاجومى (19 مايو 2009)

الف الف شكر لك ياباشمهندس


----------



## خالد الزيدانى (25 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عن الف الف خير


----------



## محمود نصر (28 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن لم يتم التحميل


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (28 مايو 2009)

;935951 قال:


> صلي على النبي


 

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على حبيبك ونبيك (محمد) وعلى آله وصحبه والتابعين منهم وتابع التابعين ومن تبعهم بإحسان الى يوم الدين.



وصلت الملائكة عليك (aminn) - الا جبريل -...........الى ان يصلنا الجزء الرابع..........(دعابة ليس الا لغرض التذكير)


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (29 مايو 2009)

جلال ثابت الأغبري قال:


> اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على حبيبك ونبيك (محمد) وعلى آله وصحبه والتابعين منهم وتابع التابعين ومن تبعهم بإحسان الى يوم الدين.
> 
> 
> 
> وصلت الملائكة عليك (aminn) - الا جبريل -...........الى ان يصلنا الجزء الرابع..........(دعابة ليس الا لغرض التذكير)



اخى جلال
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
مع احسان الظن فى دعابتك التى تحتمل اكثر من معنى ليس من بينها معنى واحد صحيح
ارجو ان تتقبل النصيحة بصدر رحب فهذه الدعابة لا تجوز شرعا وان العبد لينطق بالكلمة لا يلقى لها بالا يزل بها فى النار ابعد ما بين المشرق والمغرب

​


----------



## sadat200 (14 يونيو 2009)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد 977 (15 يونيو 2009)

*ألف ألف ألف شكر على كل الجهود الطيبة و المميزة مشكورين من صميم القلب*

ألف ألف ألف شكر على كل الجهود الطيبة و المميزة مشكورين من صميم القلب 
ألف ألف ألف شكر على كل الجهود الطيبة و المميزة مشكورين من صميم القلب


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (15 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
غير معقول ان تمر كل هذه الفترة بدون رد من الأخ صاحب المشاركة فكل الزملاء يطلبون الجزء الرابع لأن فك ضغط الملفات يطلب الجزء الرابع وعلى ذلك لا يمكننا الاستفادة من المشاركة 
اما يتفضل الأخ صاحب المشاركة برفع الجزء الرابع او يطلب من المشرفين حذف هذ المشاركة لعدم جدواها
وشكرا لكم


----------



## فراس مهنا (15 يونيو 2009)

*ألف ألف ألف شكر*

الله يسلم ايديك ويكتر خيرك ويعطيك العافية ويجعلها بميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس صلاح الدين (16 يونيو 2009)

المشاركة فعلا قيمة وارجوا ان يكون صاحبها بخير وباتم الصحة واذا تفضل باتمام مشاركتة ستكون لها قيمة اكبر وكما يقال الاحسان بالتمام...وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## tefa4m (3 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم على المجهود والمعلومات ...... تحياتى اخى الكريم


----------



## انس870 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم يابركة ...


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر ......جزاك الله كل خير .....مجهود رائع


----------



## محمد دهشورى (3 نوفمبر 2009)

الكلام جكيل اوى بس لو تزودنا بالجزئ الرابع يبقى كتر خيرك


----------



## هاني علي 26 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## أبو الزبير (12 نوفمبر 2009)

thank you vvvvvvvvvery mmmmuch


----------



## mousad1210 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر ......جزاك الله كل خير .....مجهود رائع


----------



## كابن مالك (12 نوفمبر 2009)

هناك ملفات ناقصة و شكرا


----------



## lomear (12 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور عالمعلومات وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م الجراني (7 يونيو 2010)

مشكور الصندوق الاجتماعي ولك أيضا


----------



## احمد_سلوم (7 يونيو 2010)

thank you


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (7 يونيو 2010)

سلام
مشكور
زعلان كل الناس الجزء الرابع الجزء الرابع شئ مزعج ليييه يعني؟
بس لقيت انه لازم 
لذا اطلب من الاخ الجزء الرابع مع اضافته للمشاركه الاولي
عشان ما نجك الجكه دي


----------



## jirar (7 يونيو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## Mohamedei (8 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (8 يونيو 2010)

للرفع واعادة


----------



## أبو العز عادل (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## فهدالادهم (8 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي
و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engmans (8 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (8 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك
ممكن الجزء الرابع
:20::28:


----------



## samy2me (9 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندسة دمشقية (9 يونيو 2010)

كنت ببحث عن هل الموضوع 
جزاك الله الخير


----------



## فور ام (22 يناير 2011)

الف شكر لقد استفدت كثيرا وجزاك الله خير وجعل هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## magdyamdb (22 يناير 2011)

part 4 plz. thanks


----------



## koko2lolo (22 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك
ممكن الجزء الرابع*​


----------



## بن دحمان (22 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## magdyamdb (23 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك
ممكن الجزء الرابع​*


----------



## rashwan7 (23 يناير 2011)

شكر يا اخى عل الرسومات اعانك الله على فعل الخير دائما


----------



## odwan (23 يناير 2011)

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وآل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم وآل إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم​


----------



## خالد الزيدانى (23 يناير 2011)

تسلم ايدك

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## magdyamdb (30 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك
ممكن الجزء الرابع​*


----------



## امين الزريقي (30 يناير 2011)

Thanks waiting to see the *******s hope they R of benefit thanks again


----------



## ابو العطا (4 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ومشكور


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (6 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الفرزد (6 فبراير 2011)

ارجو تزويدي بشرح تفصيلي لتصميم الاعمدة الخرسانية


----------



## املاك (7 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## فاضل والي (27 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ربي يوفقك


----------



## مهنداسماعيل (27 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## كيرو عبده (27 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (27 أكتوبر 2011)

إخواني الملفات 3 ينقصهم إثنين ليصصبحو 5 ملفات لكي يكون فك الضغط صحيح ,هذه لينكات بديلة لل 5 ملفات :

http://www.ziddu.com/download/13531091/Watertanks.part01.rar.html

http://www.ziddu.com/download/13531093/Watertanks.part02.rar.html

http://www.ziddu.com/download/13531090/Watertanks.part03.rar.html

http://www.ziddu.com/download/13531092/Watertanks.part04.rar.html

http://www.ziddu.com/download/13531094/Watertanks.part05.rar.html


----------



## shuaa said (28 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## a7med 3ed (28 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## حاملة المسك (28 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراً للأخ aminn
والشكر أيضاً للمهندس أحمد محروس .. الملفات التي رفعتها كاملة بالفعل


----------



## سامح جورجى (28 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank you


----------



## reda21011 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (28 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك موضوع مفيد


----------



## koko2lolo (29 أكتوبر 2011)

\رسومات لتصاميم خزانات المياه بمختلف المقاسات مع الملحقات.part04.rar
اخي العزيز ظهرت لى هذه الرسالة
و شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## zxzx_0007 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## cadin (25 نوفمبر 2012)

\رسومات لتصاميم خزانات المياه بمختلف المقاسات مع الملحقات.part04.rar
اخي العزيز ظهرت لى هذه الرسالة
و شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## محمد بن عطيه ميدان (25 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## يوسف سالم سليمان (25 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## yousry_abuzaid (25 نوفمبر 2012)

cadin قال:


> \رسومات لتصاميم خزانات المياه بمختلف المقاسات مع الملحقات.part04.rar
> اخي العزيز ظهرت لى هذه الرسالة
> و شكرا جزيلا لكم



راجع المشاركة 99
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t114414-10.html#post2435110

الشكر للمهندس أحمد.

أما صاحب الموضوع فلم يكلف نفسه الرد على كل من طلب منه الأجزاء المفقودة


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى حميده (26 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nabil2009 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## abuferas94 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد
لك جزيل الشكر اخى على هذه الرسومات وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## jirar (29 نوفمبر 2012)

مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## koko2lolo (29 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك
ممكن الجزء الرابع


----------



## محسن سعيد (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*شكرا*

مشكووووووووورررر


----------



## eng- badri (30 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا لك يا باشا


----------

